# Mixed aviaries?



## Thorne

Hi, rarely venture onto the bird forum but was hoping someone could give me some advice 

I'm doing a project for my uni course, re-designing their companion animal house and including an aviary section. I've been finding it difficult to find out which birds can be safely housed together, e.g. some people say to never keep canaries with budgies but others say this is ok.

The species I'd really like to include are lovebirds, cockatiels, quails, canaries, budgies and maybe another, ideally with 2 or 3 species per aviary? Was thinking of having about 3 in total.

I don't personally have any experience with aviaries but know my grandfather kept canaries and cockatiels together in an aviary before I was born.

Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## hawksport

If you put Lovebirds with any of those with the possible exception of quail they will more than likely end up with no legs


----------



## Thorne

Not something I'd like to see happening 
Thanks Hawksport


----------



## hawksport

Do you have to draw the plans for the aviary? If so post them up and I'll have a look over them.


----------



## M.R Drake

It depends on the size of the aviary.
Cocktiels can live peacefully with canaries and quails with no problems at all, but lovebirds should never be kept with different species ( I've seen a lovebird biting a hill mynah leg).
My aviary contains:
1)- zebra finches
2)- diamond doves
3)- cockatiel
4)- plum headed parakeets
And they all live happliy and peacefully together.
Again, it depends on the size of the aviary, the bigger the better.


----------



## JANICE199

*When i had my aviaries i had Cocktiels,budgies and quails.*


----------



## Thorne

Hawksport: The first part is written so I haven't done plans or diagrams yet, it's basically a time filler for us while the Vet Nurses are away on placements.

Thanks M R Drake and Janice


----------



## hawksport

Don't forget the double door/safety porch


----------



## poohdog

hawksport said:


> Don't forget the double door/safety porch


Very important...


----------

